# Raven Tackle Warranty Info



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone recently had a rod/reel repaired under warranty from Raven? I am sending in my rod but I have a question in terms of payment.

How does Raven present the bill? Will they call me? Or do they send an actual invoice via mail? 

Sounds like I can just throw the check in there for the repair but they also take Visa so not sure how that works either. Just looking for some clarification. I am following the instructions on the web page but not sure what the best way of is to complete the payment transaction.

https://raventackle.com/warranty-info/


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

I broke the tip section of my RV-9 like 5 years ago. Sent it to them after taking pics, and they sent me a new tip section for $60 including shipping. Not sure if it's the same policy as it was so long ago.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ChromeCollector said:


> I broke the tip section of my RV-9 like 5 years ago. Sent it to them after taking pics, and they sent me a new tip section for $60 including shipping. Not sure if it's the same policy as it was so long ago.


Gotcha. I need the same repair on my RV9. They say to send the whole rod in so I have all 3 sections wrapped in bubble packaging and placed in a capped tube. Inside I have the receipt from Erie Outfitters (Craig had to literally type one out cuz the last one was his signature in pen with the price lol), and I have note with email, phone, address, and name with instructions to send invoice via email if they can. 

We'll see....I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Thanks


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

They will just put a new tip section on it. They don't actually fix the broken sections. 

They want you to send it in to make sure the fitting is right. If not, they will custom make you a fitting (if it is a very old/outdated model but has the raven warranty). 

Raven is good, but i've had better service from other lifetime warrantied fishing gear.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Update - the broken rod arrived for repair and Raven Tackle emailed me claiming that they are going to replace the entire rod for $85. I replied that I fall into the 2 to 5 year coverage for just a broken tip section which costs $45. 

Their response was that they are receiving in new RV9s in 2 weeks and the design has been slightly modified since then so I'm getting a brand new RV9 model at the price of $85. 

My question to them was if they could elaborate on what they've done to slightly modify the design...I'm hoping it was for the better but I guess we'll wait and see. 

Customer service was great in that they replied very quickly to all emails, let's hope it follows through.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Well looks like its under their discretion. i hopr it all works out for you


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

A-5 said:


> Well looks like its under their discretion. i hopr it all works out for you


Yup. Thanks A-5. The one kick in the pants was the shipping cost...that one hurt. After all said and done a broken tip section has cost me just a dime shy of $143. Little life lesson learned to be a little extra cautious in those freezing temperatures...things get brittle!


----------

